
Instagram collects battery level to do what? (privacy policy) - lakdjndxxx
https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/990153670217093120
======
fbsucksballs
A link on the twitter page shows that it is used to track users...

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/02/battery-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/02/battery-
status-indicators-tracking-online)

Shame on FB employees that use dark hat tactics on their consumers.

